# new to nissans, question about clutch



## luisantoniof (Dec 7, 2004)

hey guys I got my 05 altima last week and I don't know what's wrong with it, but some times when I shift to second gear it feels like when you dont step on the clutch completely. is this normal? or should I takeit in to have it check. thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does it feel like this only for 2nd gear or for all of them? Does it feel different than when you shift to another gear besides 2nd? Or does it feel the same?


----------



## luisantoniof (Dec 7, 2004)

it also does it for third but not as much as for second. for third is really soft but second sometimes the gear does not even go in , I have to unclutch and clutch again


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

I had the same problem with my '05. Sometimes it was like slamming a brick wall as you were doing the 1-2 shift. All others were fine. This was with less than 4000km on the car. Eventually the car would just pop out of second and into neutral while coasting down in 2nd with my feet touching none of the pedals. Once in rush hour it did it 3 times in two blocks. Not fun when you go to accelerate and there is nothing there.

I was able to reproduce the problem for the service manager and they took the tranny apart and the second gear assembly seized on disassembly. Took 3 weeks to get the part and another week to put it back together.

Don't know if your problem is the same, but this is my story. Yours sounds similar, I would suggest that you keep an eye on it. Note that for mine the 1-2 was the only bad shift, the 3-2 was okay as was the 2-3. Also, regardless of how smooth I tried to shift, there was no way to do a smooth (ie jerk free) 1-2 shift from day 1. We were going to wait for the first service visit to look into it, but then when it started popping out of gear so much I decided to get it looked at asap.

Since the repair all is good. After a couple of months I even installed the Nismo/Stillen/Mossy short shifter and all is still good. 1-2 shifts are smooth as silk, as things should be.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like you need to take a trip to the dealer.


----------



## luisantoniof (Dec 7, 2004)

yep I guess I should take it in. Thanks a lot I thought it was me who was doing something wrong. thaks for the info Ill take it on monday prob I ll tell the outcome. thanks again :loser:


----------

